# radeon 9200 und kein 3D

## Yonathan

hallo.

gentoo-sources-2.6.13-r3

ati-drivers-8.18.6

ich habe heute nach diesem howto die ati-driver neu emerged, den kernel geupdatet und gehofft, bei glxinfo

```
Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

```

 ein Yes bei direct rendering zu  haben.

die dort erwähnte datei: 

```
/etc/X11/XF86Config-4
```

 existiert nach wie vor nicht

im kernel ist agpgart fest einkompiliert.

hier meine xorg.conf (ich wusste nicht, wie man die kommentare automatisch rausmacht, sonst hätte ich die hier angezeigt)

in etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 steht fglrx drin, aber beim booten bekomme ich folgende meldung:

Failed to load fglrx !!!

das modul wurde sonst immer kompiliert, aber jetzt ist es in 

```
/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/
```

 nicht zu finden, es existiert nichtmal der ordner /video

überhaupt ist sehr wenig von fglrx zu finden:

```
/lib/modules/2.6.12-gentoo-r6/video/fglrx.ko

/opt/ati/bin/fglrxinfo

/opt/ati/bin/fglrx_xgamma

/opt/ati/bin/fglrxconfig

/usr/lib/modules/dri/fglrx_dri.so

/usr/lib/modules/linux/libfglrxdrm.a

/usr/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

/usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.so.1.0

/usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.1

/usr/lib/libfglrx_gamma.a

/usr/local/media/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6-agpgart.patch

/usr/local/media/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6.12-x86-64.patch

/usr/local/media/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6.12-new-agpgart.patch

/usr/local/media/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6.12-inter_module_get.patch

/usr/include/X11/extensions/fglrx_gamma.h

/usr/portage/distfiles/fglrx_6_8_0-8.18.6-1.i386.rpm

/usr/portage/distfiles/fglrx_6_8_0-8.14.13-1.i386.rpm

/usr/portage/distfiles/fglrx_6_8_0-8.12.10-1.i386.rpm

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6.12-pci_name.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-8.14.13-alt-2.6.12-agp.patch

/usr/portage/media-video/ati-drivers/files/fglrx-2.6.12-inter_module_get.patch

```

ich habe tausend und ein faq, jeden threat und mindestens 10 mal wiki besucht, aber gefunden habe ich einfach nichts  :Sad: 

falls ihr noch infos braucht, bitte sagen und ich reiche nach.

yona

----------

## aZZe

Tjoa....man baut ja auch das agpgart Modul nicht fest in den kernel sondern baut es als Modul. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche steht das aber auch in den diversen Howtos bei Gentoo-Wiki. Probiere es mal so.

----------

## GrEG0

Versuch mal in xorg.conf 

Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

auf 

Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

umzustellen.

----------

## Yonathan

 *GrEG0 wrote:*   

> Versuch mal in xorg.conf 
> 
> Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"
> 
> auf 
> ...

 

das hat leider nicht geholfen  :Sad:  ausgabe von

```
glxinfo | grep rendering

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

direct rendering: No
```

 ist gleich.

auch habe ich nach wie vor den fehler, dass das modul fglrx nicht geladen werden kann, weil es nicht da ist.

[edit] habe den kernel jetzt umgebaut und agpgart als modul drin. steht auch in der /etc/modules-autoload/kernel-2.6 drin. habe noch nicht neugestartet.

fglrx ist jetzt, nachdem ich die ati-drivers neu emerged habe, auch als modul vorhanden und ebenfalls in den autoload eingetragen.

ich werde berichten. [/edit]

----------

## equinox0r

schau mal ob dir das hier hilft, hatte ich erst vor ein paar tagen  :Smile: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2780296.html#2780296

das problem war (wie bei dir) dass der treiber erst gar nicht installiert wurde.

----------

## loki99

Wieso willst du eigentlich den proprietären Treiber von ATI installieren?

Für eine ati9200 ist der opensource Treiber wesentlich besser.

----------

## Yonathan

@equinox: jetzt ist alles dorthin emerged, wo es hin soll... fglrx und agpgart werden anstandslos geladen

@loki: welche treiber sind das? da wusste ich nix von, dass die besser sind.

@all: es klappt nach wie vor nicht, habe immernoch kein direct rendering

```
glxinfo | grep rendering

Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".

direct rendering: No

```

----------

## equinox0r

poste bitte mal deine aktuell xorg.conf, ein lsmod sowie deine /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

----------

## Yonathan

```
Section "dri"

    Group 27    # video

    Mode 0660

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/misc/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/cronyx/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath    "/usr/share/fonts/culmus"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ExplorerPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-92

    VertRefresh 45-150

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

   Driver      "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000100" 

    Option "HSync2"                     "31.5 - 37.9" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "50 - 70" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

    Option "TVFormat"                   "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "VIDEO"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

    Option "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:2:0:0"    # vendor=1002, device=5961

    Screen 0

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

```

# /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6:  kernel modules to load when system boots.

#

# Note that this file is for 2.6 kernels.

#

# Add the names of modules that you'd like to load when the system

# starts into this file, one per line.  Comments begin with # and

# are ignored.  Read man modules.autoload for additional details.

# For example:

# 3c59x

fglrx

agpgart

```

wie entfernt man die kommentare aus einer datei? gibt es doch bestimmt einen befehl für, oder?

yona

----------

## equinox0r

du kannst kommentare mit 

```
cat datei | grep -v ^#
```

entfernen, dann sind da aber immernoch leerzeilen drin, die hab ich noch nicht wegbekommen ..

ansonsten sieht deine konfiguration gut aus, müsste eigentlich tun.

versuch mal bitte das agpgart-modul nicht zu verwenden und setz mal Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

----------

## Yonathan

was meinst du mit agpgart-modul nicht benutzen? du meinst es aus dem autoload rauslöschen bzw kommentieren?

habe in der xorg mal auf yes geändert, brachte nix, jetzt mal nen start ohne agpgart

[edit] ändert nix. steht nach wie vor:

direct rendering: no  :Sad: 

hier mal meine Xorg.0.log

yona

----------

## equinox0r

ja ich meinte, das kernelmodul nicht zu verwenden (rmmod agpgart) .. 

wenn das auch nicht funktioniert würde ich noch nen strace vorschlagen *duck*  :Wink: 

----------

## Yonathan

ich habe zwar agpgart aus dem modules.autoload... auskommentiert, aber es wird von fglrx geladen:

```
randir ~ # rmmod agpgart

ERROR: Module agpgart is in use by fglrx

randir ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_intel8x0           28992  0

fglrx                 255264  0

agpgart                29512  1 fglrx

```

was ist strace??

----------

## loki99

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @loki: welche treiber sind das? da wusste ich nix von, dass die besser sind.
> 
> 

 

Ich mein' den x11-drm Treiber. Funktioniert wunderbar mit meiner 9200er. Drop shadows, transperancy und 3d gaming laufen ohne probleme. 

Ich würde zwar nicht meine Hand ins Feuer legen, dass der Treiber wirklich schneller ist, langsamer ist er aber sicher auch nicht und vielseitiger allemal.

Hier sind die entsprechenden Docs. (Kapitel 3. Leider nur auf englisch!)

----------

## Aldo

Meine xorg.conf sieht bei der Grafikkarte so aus:

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier   "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9200 (RV280)"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Option      "AGPMode" "4"

   Option      "AGPFastWrite"   "true"

   Option      "IgnoreEDID"   "true"

   Option      "RenderAccel"   "true"

   Option      "BusType"   "AGP"

   Option      "UseFBDev"   "true"

EndSection

```

Und damit klappt es prima, glxgears bringt über 600 fps (ich weiß, sagt nichts aus, aber egal)

Im Kernel hab ich noch den radeon-Framebuffer einkompiliert und starte mit "video=radeonfb:1280x1024-32"

----------

## loki99

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Und damit klappt es prima, glxgears bringt über 600 fps (ich weiß, sagt nichts aus, aber egal)
> 
> 

 

Mit welcher CPU?

----------

## Yonathan

was auch immer ich tue, es ist kein rendering zu erreichen  :Sad: 

ich werde jetzt mal die x11-drm treiber versuchen. vielleicht geht es ja damit

----------

## Aldo

 *loki99 wrote:*   

>  *Aldo wrote:*   
> 
> Und damit klappt es prima, glxgears bringt über 600 fps (ich weiß, sagt nichts aus, aber egal)
> 
>  
> ...

 

Siehe meine Signatur...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## loki99

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Siehe meine Signatur...  

 

 :Laughing: 

Ich bin offensichtlich schon recht müde!   :Wink: 

Mac mini, mmh! 

Läßt sich schwer vergleichen. Mein PIII@600mhz schafft mit der 9200er und dem open source driver 1300fps in glxgears (Standard Fenstergröße bei 1024x786).

----------

## Yonathan

@loki:

mit den x11-drm klappt auch net wirklich  :Sad: 

habe agp wieder fest im kernel drin, in der xorg.conf steht ja eh shcon alles richtig.

kann die module radeon und drm aber nicht laden, bekomme da folgenden fehler:

```
modprobe drm

FATAL: Error inserting drm (/lib/modules/2.6.13-gentoo-r3/x11-drm/drm.ko): Cannot allocate memory
```

[edit] falls noch jemand eine idee hat, was ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe, oder woran es liegen kann oder falls jemand gewillt ist auf meinem rechner mal nachzuschauen, der möge sich bitte melden *seufz*

bis dahin. danke an alle.

yona

----------

## loki99

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> habe agp wieder fest im kernel drin, in der xorg.conf steht ja eh shcon alles richtig.
> 
> 

 

Also hast du nicht 

```
Section "dri"

  Mode 0660
```

 ...zu...

```
Section "dri"

  Mode 0666
```

....geändert? 

Und was ist mit 

```
Section "Device"

  Driver "fglrx"
```

 ...zu...

```
Section "Device"

  Driver "radeon"
```

Ausserdem könntest du es natürlich auch mit agpart als modul versuchen.

 *Quote:*   

> kann die module radeon und drm aber nicht laden, bekomme da folgenden fehler:

 

Ist auch gar nicht nötig diese extra zu laden, glaub ich. Und BTW, rebootest du nach jeder Änderung?

----------

## bbgermany

lad mal spasseshalber das "nforce_agp" modul, bevor du das fglrx/radeon modul lädst.

----------

## Yonathan

also:

ich habe jetzt das oben angezeigte geändert. internalagpgart steht auf no, weil wieder als modul des kernels.

in der modules.autoload steht nun nvidia_agp, drm und radeon

```
glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

```

@bbgermany: warum soll ich ein nforce_agp modul laden? gibt es bei mir garnicht

----------

## Aldo

 *loki99 wrote:*   

> Mein PIII@600mhz schafft mit der 9200er und dem open source driver 1300fps in glxgears (Standard Fenstergröße bei 1024x786).

 

Ich benutze 1720 x 1290 in 32bit.

Ob da die Differenz herkommt?

----------

## bbgermany

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> @bbgermany: warum soll ich ein nforce_agp modul laden? gibt es bei mir garnicht

 

weil ich glaube, dass dein system in der signatur gemeint ist. und ohne das nvidia_agp module (was du nachkompilieren musst, war oben ein tippfehler) dein dri nie laufen wird.

----------

## loki99

 *Aldo wrote:*   

>  *loki99 wrote:*   Mein PIII@600mhz schafft mit der 9200er und dem open source driver 1300fps in glxgears (Standard Fenstergröße bei 1024x786). 
> 
> Ich benutze 1720 x 1290 in 32bit.
> 
> Ob da die Differenz herkommt?

 

Ziemlich wahrscheinlich!

----------

## Kosi

du musst 

Section "extensions"

   Option "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection 

aus der xorg.conf rausnehmen,

----------

## Yonathan

@kosi: das hat auch nix gebracht..

direct rendering ist nach wie vor NO  :Sad: 

lg. yona

----------

## loki99

Wie schaut es denn mit deinen Englisch Kenntnissen aus? 

Im Englischem Forum gibts einen wahren ati-guru: Wedge_

Vielleicht postest du dein Problem dort noch einmal ausführlich und versuchst Wedge_ dazu zu bekommen, dir zu helfen.

----------

